# aroids from ecuagenera, plz help



## gryfer29 (Feb 12, 2019)

Whats up, guys,

So I just ordered like 12 plants (10 anthuriums and 2 philos) from ecuagenera and im so excited bc this is my first time growing aroids out side of a terrarium. I've heard the plants ship in their pots and if so I want to see if I can meet the care requirements necessary

I live in southern California, and im utilizing a greenhouse in my yard that has a full layer of 75% shade cloth draped over it, it gets morning and midday sun, but afternoon sun is mostly blocked due to the greenhouse being next to west facing and north facing walls. The humidity stays at around 80% through out the day and bc of the swamp cooler I use, temps can range between 85F on a hot day and 65F on a cool day. I also plan to put cooler growing species like A. rugulosum near the swamp cooler vent where the temps never exceeds 65F

The way I plan to water the plants is through a fine mist system that goes off every 6 hours for 4 minutes, is this too much? 

In case they dont come in substrate I have enough net pots as well as substrate on hand, the substrate is 2/5 long fiber sphagnum, 2/5 large chunk orchid bark, and 1/5 horticultural charcoal. Should I be adding anything to this mix, I have peat moss and lyca on hand if that will benefit the mixture.

The plants in question are
anthurium rugulosum
anthurium corrugatum
anthurium metallicum
anthurium flavolineatum
anthurium queremalense
anthurium falcatum
anthueium watermaliense
anthurium forgetii
anthurium polyneuron
anthurium brownii
philodendron verrucosum
philodendron grandipes

Any help would be appreciated, especially on the lesser describes species. Thank you all so much


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

They usually send them wrapped in saran wrap with moss around the roots. I’d get it out of the crap immediately and removed and diseased looking tissue. 

I don’t think 4 minutes every six hours is too much. It might be too much it might not. 

Make sure to get them some nutrients ASAP too.


----------



## gryfer29 (Feb 12, 2019)

thx for the reply, from doing a bit of research I found out that soaking the roots in water before planting is a good idea.

as far as fertilizers go, would you have any suggestions?


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

There’s many different environs people’s plants are going into, so apply what you need. 

I wouldn’t soak anything for longer than 10 minutes if you decide that. Maybe one 5 minute with intermittent agitation to loosen anything that came with it off, change water and repeat?

As far as what fertilizers etc to use, I would try to hit them with a foliar application of kelp to the point of significant run off on the leaves. Do that after you’ve done your watering and repeat everyone week for maybe 4 applications. Use general balanced fertilizer and some Cal Mag supplemented.


----------

